# Jet Black and Carbon Black



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Mike,

What's exactly means Jet Black and Carbon Black paints?

Thanks!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Jet Black is normally a straight black paint with no metallic or pearl, Carbon Black is normally a metallic or pearl and is slightly grey or a blue tint in the case of BMW, I think thats the answer you were looking for? What cars are these colours on?


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Bradley said:


> Jet Black is normally a straight black paint with no metallic or pearl, Carbon Black is normally a metallic or pearl and is slightly grey or a blue tint in the case of BMW, I think thats the answer you were looking for? What cars are these colours on?


I was working on a VW Polo with Jet Black Paint, but I did not know the real meaning of it.

thaks


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

If its in regards to why Jet and why Carbon see below

http://www.gemselect.com/other-info/about-jet.php

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_paper

I've got a carbon black bmw which shows a blue colour in the sun very much like carbon paper


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I think Bradley and Will have done as good or better job at answering your question than I could have, thanks guys!


Just to note and I'm sure the OP knows this but maybe someone reading this into the future might not...

When you're working on a clear coat finish, it kind of doesn't matter what the color of the car is because you're never working on the colored or pigmented layer of paint, just the clear layer of paint.



:thumb:


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody!


----------

